# Who said Spain was Expensive?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

5 bottles of Heineken, served in a bucket of ice with a snack for €5. Filled up the car at around £1.15 a litre, been shopping at the local butchers and Supermarket for around 30% less than the UK. Why are so many ex pats heading back to the UK?.

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Your just the person to buy my villa in Spain.
I cant wait to get back to good old Blighty.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5*



hogan said:


> Your just the person to buy my villa in Spain.
> I cant wait to get back to good old Blighty.


i only had the 5 beers! :roll:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

teemyob said:


> 5 bottles of Heineken, served in a bucket of ice with a snack for €5. Filled up the car at around £1.15 a litre, been shopping at the local butchers and Supermarket for around 30% less than the UK. Why are so many ex pats heading back to the UK?.
> 
> TM


we had 3 weeks over country there love country eating out we did not particularly find all that good, salads with everything ! we thought it quite expensive and so do my friends who live there they are coming back if they can sell but they are in the Jahon (pronounced Halon) valley on the side of an enormous mountain 3metres from villa and then the mountain goes straight up, we may buy a property there good prices over there at the moment.

Tony A.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree TM down in Benidorm at the moment Fuel is now down to £1.12 today. much cheaper to shop here.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We cant believe how cheap it is in Benidorm its a real wake up call when you get back here and eat out.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheap because it is Heineken. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had 9 days in Tenerife, Diesel at 1.08 per litre, unleaded at 1.10 per litre.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How much is Leffe?  

Trev! You look totally relaxed there. I would buy your beer and snacks all week if I could join you! Looks great!

Dont know why everyone is leaving but the recent UKIP thread highlighted that the Spanish authorities were demanding the decloration of ex pats assets outside of Spain with big fines if they didnt do it. 

I was in Tenerife in January and I agree. Cheap as chips.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

some things are cheap in spain, Tenerife, fuel, indeed all the canaries we have a different rate of tax than mainland, diesel is typically 1.10 per litre, but lets face it you cant go far !!! wages reflect prices, im still on 6 euros an hour and have been for 6 YEARS its no joke, some desperate people here are willing to work for 3.25 .an hour, no job no stay !! its harsh at times 8O


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn Diego's went nuts with EU money then want the Brits to weigh in for their mistakes.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bigtree said:


> Damn Diego's went nuts with EU money then want the Brits to weigh in for their mistakes.


Ill informed rubbish.

Had to read it several times just to decipher it.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

OK I will decipher it for you, The Spanish government borrowed a lot of EU money at a preferential rate to improve their countries infrastructure,then couldn't pay it back.So they are now scratching around looking for ways to repay their debt.Whereas in Britain we are getting into more debt by giving it to countries that don't want it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bigtree 

I wanted a Crisp refreshing lager.

BarryD

They sell Leffe too, not sure about the price. But you can have two pints of Paulaner hefe-weissbier-naturtrueb Beer or Amstel for €4

TM


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Estrella Damm,best I had last year even beat Mahou 5 star.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bigtree said:


> OK I will decipher it for you, The Spanish government borrowed a lot of EU money at a preferential rate to improve their countries infrastructure,then couldn't pay it back.So they are now scratching around looking for ways to repay their debt.Whereas in Britain we are getting into more debt by giving it to countries that don't want it.


Most countries are struggling to repay their debts, why single Spain out and why describe the Spanish as you did? Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

While you are all over here please enjoy all our miles of free empty dual carriageways and magnificent road bridges.
After all you paid for them!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have yet to meet a German who doesn't think they paid for them too, Alan.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We had our first visit to Spain in the mh earlier this year and certainly food, drink, eating out and petrol/diesel was cheaper than UK - and the vet too. Lovely empty motorways and even the other roads weren't that busy.

Why are people leaving? Lots of reasons probably, but mainly "it's the economy, stupid!" We met two youngish guys from Glasgow going back to UK after about 10 years because economic conditions had changed. Were they worried about getting a job back in Scotland? No, "if you really want a job you'll get one" was their attitude.

Just look at the unemployment rate, especially among the young. Then there's the property bubble which imploded, never mind all the illegal build which has stung many an ex-pat. A couple of friends bought at the top, paid the fine for the non-legal extension the seller had put on, but they love the lifestyle and wouldn't move.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Many folks are returning to the UK because when they first went out there the exchange rate was probably 1.4 or 1.5€ for £1 now they are lucky to get 1.12€/1.3€ for £1. So imagine having your income cut by 40 odd %, it makes life a bit tough. Also some of those took out a Spanish mortgage to finance the house purchase which has just compounded the problem and then again some expected to survive on odd jobbing that just isn't there in the same way it was 10 years ago.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We went across northern Spain last year all the way to the East coast and boy I never seen so many new roads being built on apparently borrowed money, the terrain means they are tunnelling through mountains by the score and you don't do that without spending billions , but what a brilliant infrastructure they will have when they come out this debt problem, beats our potholes , I would like to see this government looking after it's own first, then help others .


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

Well we live in Spain all be it inland away from the coast. If you want to eat out every night and live the "holiday" life then before long the money pit will run dry. The best thing is the sun loads and loads of it........
We get by on our military pension only and run a MH, scooter and a little Yaris car, again by watching the pennies. Currently in the UK for the annual family visits and finding it really expensive. As for cc&c sites they know how to charge.........

That's another story.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

We're just back from 6 weeks in Spain (mostly west/central bits) & found 2 types of restaurant food- the menu of the day, cheap at about 8 to 10 euros for 3 courses but mostly inedible (very salty, poor quality), second type was on the main menu, good quality but very expensive. In Santiago we ended up at a Burger King as some restaurants priced the fish by the kilo at enormous cost (no idea what a portion would weigh/cost) & the non fish menu choices seemed poor. Buying food in the supermarkets was reasonable & so we mostly just cooked in the van.

Bengal


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The best beer in Spain is Cruzcampo.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Last autumn we wild camped on quiet areas of the south east coast of Spain. The nearest bar was totally dependent on motorhomers, but did a nice 3 course menu del dia (with whatever fish was caught) for 6 euro including a litre of good red wine per couple. No complaints


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

hogan said:


> Your just the person to buy my villa in Spain.
> I cant wait to get back to good old Blighty.


Good luck to you, we sold our place out there about 18 months ago it was on the market for about a year, so we know how you are feeling.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*holiday*

Thanks the varied replies.

We are here part holiday whilst we look for property.

We viewed a property for sale by a Private Spanish seller yesterday. I misheard the sellers price and continued the viewing.

When her English speaking husband arrived, it was revealed they want £650,000 for a tumbling, idiosyncratic Finca Style property. Where the neighbours are asking about 60% less for modern reformed properties.

We have looked at a few and have many bookings to look later this week (nowhere near the €650,000 price tag mind).

If you believe the Estate Agents (official figures say the same mind). The brits are still the number one foreign buyer in Spain.

British 16.6%
French 9.9%
Russian 9.6%
German 7.9%
Belgian 6.5%
Norwegian 5.7%
Italian 4.9%
Swedish 4.6%

I can see why the French are buying. In Neighbouring France. A Med property is at least twice that of any Costa.

We are looking to buy in the Javea Area. So if anyone has anything for sale that they think may be of interest. Please do PM Me.

TM


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: holiday*



teemyob said:


> Thanks the varied replies.
> 
> We are here part holiday whilst we look for property.
> 
> ...


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

It's not just Spain that has taken the Euro milk train to build roads etc - Ireland were in up to their armpits right from the word go. They took the EU for everything they could (I have family there so it's not just my opinion). When their bubble burst the property prices didn't just tumble they crashed and guess what all the paddy's are back here working now after slagging us off as the unemployment over there is higher than ever. They are now being bailed out by everyone - including us. If I sound bitter - I am. I love Ireland and have visited there every year ever since I was born over 60 years ago but in the area I know and love (Tipperary) the people have a different attitude to you. In Dublin, they still dislike the English intensely - my OH set up an office in Dublin on behalf of his company employing all Irish staff apart from himself and a manager. They were treated like dirt by every major banking company they had to deal with. He gave it 2 years and in the end he gave it up and resigned - you just can't work with that attitude without it getting to you. 
Same in the bars and pubs, if an English football team were playing then all of the Irish would support the opposition - whoever it might be. They really do not like the English - unless you are a tourist and they can smile and take your money. It really opened up my eyes to their hypocrisy - fine for them to come here and live and work, take benefits, get trained and then bugger off back to Ireland with their profits or new qualifications paid for by us but God forbid you try to go there to work. We truly are a soft touch and if it means voting for UKIP to get some reality checks in this country then I know where I would put my vote.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mauramac said:


> It's not just Spain that has taken the Euro milk train to build roads etc - Ireland were in up to their armpits right from the word go. They took the EU for everything they could (I have family there so it's not just my opinion). When their bubble burst the property prices didn't just tumble they crashed and guess what all the paddy's are back here working now after slagging us off as the unemployment over there is higher than ever. They are now being bailed out by everyone - including us. If I sound bitter - I am. I love Ireland and have visited there every year ever since I was born over 60 years ago but in the area I know and love (Tipperary) the people have a different attitude to you. In Dublin, they still dislike the English intensely - my OH set up an office in Dublin on behalf of his company employing all Irish staff apart from himself and a manager. They were treated like dirt by every major banking company they had to deal with. He gave it 2 years and in the end he gave it up and resigned - you just can't work with that attitude without it getting to you.
> Same in the bars and pubs, if an English football team were playing then all of the Irish would support the opposition - whoever it might be. They really do not like the English - unless you are a tourist and they can smile and take your money. It really opened up my eyes to their hypocrisy - fine for them to come here and live and work, take benefits, get trained and then bugger off back to Ireland with their profits or new qualifications paid for by us but God forbid you try to go there to work. We truly are a soft touch and if it means voting for UKIP to get some reality checks in this country then I know where I would put my vote.


What a bitter generalised diatribe.

Ireland has borrowed money all of which it will pay back. It is well on target towards doing so unlike any of the other countries which were bailed out.

It is quite true that Ireland embraced the EU and took all the help which was on offer. That money was available to encourage development in any EU member country which cared to apply for it and qualified for it. It's hardly surprising that Ireland took advantage of what was on offer. Other countries did likewise, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: holiday*



damar1 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks the varied replies.
> ...


? Please say something!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice on Trev, I hope you find something.We have just bought a bungalow in not so sunny Dunoon but the bonus is a large parking area for my moby and cars.

Trev.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

McGeemobile said:


> Last autumn we wild camped on quiet areas of the south east coast of Spain. The nearest bar was totally dependent on motorhomers, but did a nice 3 course menu del dia (with whatever fish was caught) for 6 euro including a litre of good red wine per couple. No complaints


So, what is the exact location?

Others might be keen to go there and from what you say the bar owner will be grateful :wink:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I find Spain rather cheap.


norm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

teemyob said:


> 5 bottles of Heineken, served in a bucket of ice with a snack for €5. Filled up the car at around £1.15 a litre, been shopping at the local butchers and Supermarket for around 30% less than the UK. Why are so many ex pats heading back to the UK?.
> 
> TM


Why are so many ex pats heading back to the UK?.

Because a large number of them are not retirees but younger people who sold up in the UK and went to Spain to work and live a cheaper life. Unfortunately the dream has blown up in their faces because of such high unemployment. This has meant that they have been coming back to the UK in droves often leaving unsold properties behind and also regrettably their pet dogs and cats etc.
I speak from experience as our two rescued dogs were dumped in our village in Spain from a car with British plates.
Life their appears cheap to visitors but is not so great for residents on low income.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Happy*

Called in at Mas Y Mas today and was served by Kim, an English lady. Seemed quite happy without going into detail.

It is hard I guess, for many. I just like the sun, sea and mountains. The area we are in seem to have just that.

I have been comparing like-for-like with the UK, so-to-speak. Seem to find that Spain may have what we like.

We may still have to work.

Lest see........

TM


----------

